# Coyote attack (barely)



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

I just wanted to share this video i came across with everyone. There is some adult language in it so watch who you are around when you watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty cool, that 'yote has some balls


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I think his boots squeaking had the yote thinking mouse. FRANK


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

His fingers looked like scooby snacks.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Bonz 54 said:


> I think his boots squeaking had the yote thinking mouse. FRANK


thats exactly the first thing i thought too. mouse squeeking boots


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

varminthunter said:


> thats exactly the first thing i thought too. mouse squeeking boots


Well than i have to get a pair of them before i go out predator hunting again!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Probably the steak he was waiving around behind the camera, lol.

Yet another reason for cpl.

Cool vid


----------



## bitterman49 (Jan 16, 2013)

pretty sure id have a nice yote if i was that guy.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Suspect video...


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

X 100. He was teasing/ baiting it with something. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Creek-Chub said:


> X 100. He was teasing/ baiting it with something.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Or they've been feeding it, making it somewhat tame.


----------



## TeamBuckshot (Aug 19, 2011)

Within the first seconds of the video after when it looks looks its running away he makes a sound u make to a dog to call it back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Or they've been feeding it, making it somewhat tame.


Good call. Much more likely. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

TeamBuckshot said:


> Within the first seconds of the video after when it looks looks its running away he makes a sound u make to a dog to call it back.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I was thinking. It was almost as if he was chasing it at the beginning.


----------

